# In memory



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 7, 2020)

I was very fortunate and lucky to win a knife that ole Pappy Lewis gave away on here. I got off work early so I went trout fishing for a couple of hours. I caught 3 within 15 minutes of getting there then they just got tight lipped. Anyways...I got home and decided to filet them out. I didn't want to use Pappy's knife but I think he would want me to. So I used it and good lord it's sharp. I know he's looking down and smiling. Thanks Pappy! We miss you!

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 9


----------



## Tony (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm sure he's happier seeing you actually use it!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2020)

I have a filet knife of his too. I need to put some scales on it again. The last ones I put on cracked in half. Nice fbe burl too.

Eric, pics of the knife?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 7, 2020)

Absolutely, he’d want you to use it! 


Otherwise, he wouldn’t have sharpened the damn thing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 8, 2020)

I pulled these out of the original thread...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 8, 2020)

Good looking knife. How did the trout taste?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 8, 2020)

Didn't fix them yet. Gonna get a few more and put em in my new smoker. Our K9 officer gave me the recipe he uses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 8, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I pulled these out of the original thread...
> 
> View attachment 184348
> 
> View attachment 184349




Dang that's a nice looking knife. I have a skinning knife Pappy made for me and we were working on another deal whereby he was going to make a filet knife for my dad's birthday out of an old one-man crosscut saw blade my dad always had around the garage. Unfortunately it wasn't long after I shipped the saw blade to Pappy that we got the sad news of his passing so the deal was never completed. I use the knife I do have from him and believe he would want you to use that filet knife as well! Use it often and think if him when you do.

-jason

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ah yes. Very nice. I like that single pin design.


----------



## TimR (Apr 8, 2020)

great that several of you have mementos of one of his passions.


----------

